# Extremely Slow Shifter



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I got my car back in October of last year and I have gotten used to how terrible the stock shifter feels but out of nowhere, it has gotten worse. If I push it to the right in neutral so it's right under reverse or to the left so it's under first, it will not return to the center, it wont even start moving to the center, it will just stay there. What could be the cause of this?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The reason is how crappy the stocker is. The "springs" are shot. Get a GMM. It has stiff springs that make the 2>3 shift as simple as just pushing the stick forward.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

race or street?


----------

